
Cancelled: Tech Conference Called Off Over ‘Non-Diverse’ Speaker Lineup - horsecaptin
https://heatst.com/tech/cancelled-tech-conference-electronconf-off-over-non-diverse-speaker-lineup/
======
wayn3
"which is designed to police developers of harmful thoughts"

anyone remember thoughts being free?

